# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  multiclient

## lenat

Hello,
is there any way to run 2-3 clients except for vmware?

----------


## porkie

Sandboxie would be a good choice Sandboxie - Sandbox software for application isolation and secure Web browsing 

Its needs a licence though, maybe it has a trial period, I cant remember.  :Smile:

----------


## sanerrr

Sandboxie not working, I checked

----------


## Skyechang

> Hello,
> is there any way to run 2-3 clients except for vmware?


There may be a way using command line arguments (Like the gameguard bypass StartNA.bat uses) or you can also load two copies, one regularly and one in a debugger like Olly or IDA, maybe even CE if you are fine without the additional functions full debuggers provide. There is also a private BnS server called PlayBNS. You may find some information in searching for people hacking and experimenting with that server that relates to this server.

Anyways, the one in the debugger should halt, you can continue to let it run and if it asks you to let it use the game's own debugger, allow it, after all you want the program to run as normally as possible.. There is a chance that you will hit a debugger halt (If the client looks for external debuggers, in which case you would have to work around in ASM, perhaps inject your code, nop it, (Nop = Do nothing in current ASM, the game will go to the next line.) however if it is working with a system module (For example, never mess with kernel32.dll functions unless you know EXTREMELY well what you are doing, otherwise you can crash and crash and crash your computer lol) then do not nop it and be very careful in preserving the register values of the function if you decide to code inject, or you can follow what leads to it and write in a jump around the function (If it isn't an important / multiple use one) until you reach the message box prompt for multiple clients.

Message prompts in ASM are called from the User32.dll function MessageBoxA which calls up every windows prompt in windows, learning to follow what called it will teach you something essential in reverse engineering, which is backtracing functions that you have identified, which leads into changing the Assembly code in ways that you can predict, then with more experience you can create your own hack functions to replace the ones that the game uses, then who knows what sorts of things you'll find, or interesting hacks you'll learn to create.

Anyways, that's as far as I can help, I am just passing on what I've been learning along the way and how it could apply to this, my strongest advice is tearing into as many tutorials as you can, try for new things, try new approaches to the same outcome and even try to reverse other hacks that you get, to learn how the hacker has done it, however do not take credit for the hack if you do this, this is for educational purposes only and can help you keep an old hack up to date for your own personal use.

Sorry for being all over the place, have a LOT of interruptions today, I hope this helps you even a little, Good Luck! :3

----------


## lenat

Sandboxie is working well for me  :Smile:

----------


## porkie

You could maybe try a custom launcher, they bypass gameguard so they can use there mods etc. I found one from this website, but I haven't tired it and Im not sure if it enables you to lauch multiple clients but you can try.

[Release] Blade and Soul Army Knife v1.3 - Blade & Soul Dojo

----------


## chaosrain34

> You could maybe try a custom launcher, they bypass gameguard so they can use there mods etc. I found one from this website, but I haven't tired it and Im not sure if it enables you to lauch multiple clients but you can try.
> 
> [Release] Blade and Soul Army Knife v1.3 - Blade & Soul Dojo


It works, but it will flag and ban your account for suspicious activity, you will have to contact support to get it unbanned and if you keep using it after your unban, you'll get banned again after 2 days. I stopped using it and I didn't get a ban again. (been almost 2 weeks now.)

----------


## mykki

> Sandboxie is working well for me


Care to write quick guide how do you get it run?

Im trying to get BnS to run with Sandboxie but it just wont start

----------


## sanerrr

> Sandboxie is working well for me


how did you manage to run?

----------


## DoichinMitrev

How were you able to run the game through Sandboxie? It keeps telling me that a debugger has been detected. 

Does the client need to be unpacked before that?

----------


## lenat

You just need sandboxie on your PC, then right click on launcher and press run sandboxed.
That's all.

----------


## DoichinMitrev

> You just need sandboxie on your PC, then right click on launcher and press run sandboxed.
> That's all.


Sanboxie can start 2 launchers but if you then start the game even from only 1 it gives you the error "WinLicense: A debugger has been found running in your system. Please unload it from memory and restart your program." Same happens if you try to run the client directly through sandboxie.

I tried doing this both in Windows 7 and 10. 

It really works for you (starting multiple instances of BnS on same PC) just by pressing right click on launcher and pressing "run sandboxed" ?

----------


## lenat

It was working for me yesterday but now i also have problem with debugger  :Frown: 
I don't know if its caused by update and active GG (already tried disabling it but same thing happen) or anything else.

----------


## lenat

Update: Sandboxie version 4.12 works fine.

But still can't do anything with another error.

----------


## sanerrr

> Update: Sandboxie version 4.12 works fine.
> 
> But still can't do anything with another error.


solved the problem?
win 7?

----------


## lenat

Still the same problem. It must be anything about GG or HWID limitation. I can start 5 launchers but when i start client then only 1 opens and for every next one this error pops up.
Hope someone can help me with this problem.  :Smile:

----------


## sanerrr

have anyone made it?

----------

